# Help with aggressive standard poodle



## Angie's Bella (Dec 28, 2008)

The standard poodle I rescued over the summer is becoming more and more aggressive and I don't know what to do to stop it. When I first got her she was in the worst of conditions (starving, matted to the skin, in heat, had HORRIABLE ear infections in both ears, covered in fleas and had not seen a vet in who knows how long) and had been mistreated. At first she was scared of everything. She did have a little bit of food aggression, but she was starving so it was understood.

Well, now she is in great shape. She's been spayed, utd on shots, ears are clear, she has gained almost 10lbs, all of hair has has grown back and she no longer has any food aggression. However, she has become VERY aggressive when she is in the fence. She is great with me and my hubby and kids but when other people are over she acts like she is going to take the fence down to get to them. Some people she acts worst with than others and she is pretty scary when she get going. She use to calm down when I would talk to her when she was acting crazy but now when certain people are over she doesn't pay me any attention and she will just keep charging the fence over and over, barking and snarling and showing teeth. It is pretty scary!

Normally she is great when she is out of the fence. She is a little stand off'ish, but she doesn't act mean, but now I am afraid to have her out for the fear that something or someone will trigger her aggression and she may actually bite. She just acts so different from my other standard poodle who doesn't have an aggressive bone in her body. Any suggestions on how to handle this problem? She is a really sweet and loving dog to our family and does great with our other dogs and cats, she just hates visitors.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm not clear about when visitors are over she charges the fence. Is she outside enclosed by a fence??? 

I would work with her using desensitization and counter conditioning, but in the meantime, manage the situation by not allowing it to happen. I still don't get the fence scenerio, so will wait until you explain the setup better. The thing is, each time she does this, the behavior is being reinforced, which makes changing it all the more difficult. Prevention is key.

Also, have you had her thyroid checked? I do an annual on my 3 Standard Poodles, but not everyone does.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

MOST dogs are more aggressive behind a barrier. Behind a fence, inside a crate, under a table, etc.

The first step I would take is to have people come over and toss over the fence the best tastiest most high value treats you can come up with. Do not talk to the dog, or try to control her in any way. Just have the people come up just close enough to toss the treats over the fence, and then walk away.

If you can, I would try to have this happen a couple times a day, with different people.

Over the course of a week or 10 days, you should see the behavior lessening. Eventually you will see her begin to expect the treat. She will change her posture and her greeting behavior. When this happens, you can start to give it a name. ("want a cookie?") Then when folks approach, they can start saying, before they toss, "want a cookie?"

Then you can translate this to when you have her outside the fence (ON A LEASH OF COURSE). People who come up to see her can say "want a cookie?" and hand her a treat.

Then you can work on "sit for a visit", etc.

Remember that it is not necessary to see any change in her behavior in the beginning. SHe may not take the treats until the persons are out of view. This is fine. Just keep working it, with the people displaying non threatening behavior and body language. (walking by, not stopping, no eye contact, no verbal contact, just cookie toss, and keep walking).

Good luck.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

#1 you have no idea what happened to her before you received her, mentally or physically. Then when you got her she was so run down the dog you got then is not the dog you have now.

#2 you see 2 men/women in a bar gonna fight but people jump in and hold them apart and the more they are held apart the more aggressive they become, all of a sudden everybody lets go and the 2 combatants all of a sudden find excuses why they should'nt fight. (just something to confuse the issue)

#3 RR has given you great 1st place to start rehab.


----------



## Angie's Bella (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your replies. I have been having computer problems so I haven't been able to respond 

Poodleholic, we have 6 acres with only about an acre fenced in with a doggie door that leads out to the fenced area. So when I say in the fence that is what I am talking about. In the afternoon we let both of the big girls out and the kids run them hard and the rest of the time they are either inside, at work with me or in the fenced in area and that is when Emma is being aggressive. She is doing SO good otherwise! I really need to post some before and afters because it is hard to belive she is the same dog  she just looks and acts so different. Even her coat color is different and a different texure. She is such a beauty!!

The aggressive behavior is a bit of an issue though. It just worries me that if the meter guy or phone person goes into the fence she may bite them and I don't know that she wouldn't bite if she were out and I wasn't there. I try hard not to react when she is acting crazy and I tell who ever is over not to react either and to just ignore her, but this approach isn't working at all and the behavior is getting worst. 

Let me also tell you that she use to not even bark. She learned the barking thing from Bella, who sounds aggressive but only wants to get close enough to lick your face off. I think Emma is the alpha dog, but she mimics Bella's behavior. For example, Emma loves the cats but Bella loves to chase them so when Bella and Emma both are out, Emma chases cats. Bella has always been a barker and Emma started barking after she had been with Bella for a while. She has just taken it to more extream measures with the aggression. And as I said before, she did come out of terriable living conditions and had been mistreated. Sometimes I think the behavior is because she doesn't want anyone to take her from where she is safe and loved.


----------

